# New Book Available on Auster Aircraft in combat in WWII



## AusterBoys (Jun 15, 2010)

"Artillery Flyers at War - A History of the 664, 665 and 666 'Air Observation Post' Squadrons of the Royal Canadian Air Force" by Darrell Knight, has been released by Merriam Press in Vermont, USA.

This book details the history of the '600-series' squadrons raised by the RCAF in 1944 and 1945, utilizing the Taylorcraft Auster Mark V to direct artillery fire from the air. The history details how Auster aircraft were also utilized to conduct radio intelligence, photographic missions, light liaison duties and carry the mail for the Canadian Army in Europe.

In action, Auster crews were fearless, flying in daylight in an unarmed aircraft at close quarters with their enemy; the history also details how Auster aircrewmwn were denied membership to aircrew associations across Canada after 1945 and the push to drive '600-series' RCAF squadrons into permanent obscurity.

484 pages, many previously-unpublished photographs, documents and maps. A must-read for Aviation buffs everywhere!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 15, 2010)

These brave pilots are the most underappreciated aviators of the war. Low level, front line, unarmed, bounty on their heads and little or no recognition for an outstanding job. Glad to see a few of them getting SOME publicity through these books. I'll have to pick up a copy. I now have 9 books on the Americans who flew L-4s and L-5s and I wish everyone would read at least ONE of them. My favorite is "Janey" Little Plane in a Big War by 'Dutch' Schultz. He flew from North Africa to Germany, I believe it was the ONLY plane and pilot to make it all the way.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the heads up!


----------

